# Community College



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone else in community college? Not sayin theres anything wrong with it i just wanna no if theres anyone else


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I attended a Community college for two year and then transferred to a 4 year Private Liberal Arts college. I found that the classes I took at the Community college had higher academic standards then at the Private college I transferred too. The community college I went to was catering all their classes to match Iowa State University's.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

I went for a few semesters then transferred to a state university.

The academic standards seem about the same, but the students at community college tend to be older. Community college is also a lot cheaper.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i just was but it was almost all online courses


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I attend a Community college now. This is my last semester at the CC school, before I transfer to a 4 year College. Community College I go to, alot more young people attend. The General Basic Education Classes are way cheaper at a CC than at a 4 year University. You are basically taking the same classes but paying more money to attend a 4 year school.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

its gonna take me forever to get my associates though, im only taking 2 classes a semester


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I'm going to graduate from a community college this year. I'm going to an uninversity next.


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

I went to community college, then to university, then to grad school. 

I'm for it. My whole CC career was free on scholarship.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

*Community College is a good deal*



Kush said:


> Anyone else in community college? Not sayin theres anything wrong with it i just wanna no if theres anyone else


I started out a community college then transferred to a state college and got a BA, then a credential and an MA degree.
Community college classes are just as good as state and a lot cheaper, so less debt.


----------



## Epicfailture (Oct 2, 2008)

I know one of my cousins did a while back and now he's a nurse since he worked his butt off in a CC for 4 years and then to a university... and his ACT score in high school was a 17.

I also heard from a class discussion that people go to Universities like U of Mich.- Ann Arbor and etc just too look cool . Lol.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I take some summer classes at CC, its cheaper than summer classes at my regular uni.


----------



## ZiggyCosmicJive (Jan 8, 2009)

I go to a community college in Springfield Massachusetts. Seems like a good education, but I have nothing to compare it to accept high school. I'm majoring in "multimedia", which I don't really like any more. Might transfer to University of Bridgeport for the Industrial Design major.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

antonina said:


> Community college classes are just as good as state and a lot cheaper, so less debt.


Agreed. I also got my AS in community college and transferred. The quality of the education is simply no different than that offered at the 4 year schools and it is a hell of a lot cheaper. I was able to pay for the classes out of my own pocket.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

I was a mediocre high school student, and I went into CC for three years after I graduated (I had some prereqs to make up). I was able to keep my grades high, then I transferred to a four-year state college. A few years later I got into one of the top 5 programs in my field, and I'm a year away from my doctorate now. All that, all thanks to community college!

And studying!


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I went to the one in my town and got my A.S. in Liberal Arts: Science. I decided I hated college though, so now I'm doing nothing.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

This is my second semester at CC and I might transfer to a state school in the fall. I don't think there's anything wrong with CC, its a lot cheaper and some of the teachers are surprisingly good. You learn based on how much effort you put into it, not how much the school costs.


----------



## Sugrie (Feb 23, 2006)

I've been in community college for three years now. Looks like I've got another year to go since I decided to get an associates in business...


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm in my last semester at cc, getting my AS, then transferring to a university. I got the 2 years free with scholarship... and I even got a small scholarship for the university i'm going to next year, with the 4.0 I have at CC so far. I've taken pretty hard classes too.. and I'm one of those all AP students in high school. 

To me, I definitely think its the way to go if you're totally unsure about what classes to take... better to waste less money at cc if you decide to change majors down the road!


----------



## Bandy (Jan 23, 2009)

I attended a community college up to last May, when I graduated with my Associates. Now I'm attending a four year University. 

At the Community College, like others have said about their own experiences, had great professors, costs and tuition were low (no debt there), and didn't lose any credits when I transferred out-of-state, can't beat that.

Only negative I had was that the CC I attended had a disorganized financial aid department staffed with people who could of cared less if any of us existed. 

Otherwise, again, good experience.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

went to community college for the inschool portion of my apprenticeship, loved it all three times


----------

